# Grey's River



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Heading for a day on the Grey's sometime next week. Please PM with some info on how far up that dirt road I need to go. I'm taking a car so I need to know road conditions up there. Also any info on areas that have been sweet. Thank you.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

its worse than current creek road. i only went up about 5 miles maybe maybe a few more miles more but to be honest I didnt see anything worth fishing no deep holes really pretty rapid waters and it was fairly shallow. I can stand to learn a few things on the area since it was my first time up there. Look for my PM I am sending.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The Grey's River has no fish.
The Little Greys has no fish too, only smaller. 
The road is impassible, impassable, impossible........very rough. 
There are grizzlies everywhere.
Sasquatch lives between White Creek and North Crow Creek.

Hope this helps.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wolves, I forgot about all the wolves.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Sounds like a great place to go then. I'm taking my wife for our anniversary (yes she is wonderful). Since the fishing is no good, it will give us time to enjoy nature more.

Seriously, what kind of women wants to go fly fishing on her anniversary? Best catch ever!!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That sounds like a awesome woman there is some great fish up there but doing the nature thing my be better have a good time. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

If there are grizzlies up there, you just have to be a faster runner than your wife and it'll be a successful anniversary. :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Back in the day, when Mrs Goob was "wonderful", I frequently took her to the Grey's River fishing. She caught the grasshoppers and I did the fishing. Now my "best catch" is old a grey, sick, and kinda crabby. I'm sure it's from dragging her up and down the Grey's River. I hate to see that happen to Mrs HighNDry.

Save your gas and take her to Utah Lake. 

Thanks for spelling and punctuating "Grey's" correctly and Happy Anniversary


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

It's been a while since I have fished the Grey's or even been up there but I always liked fishing the little Grey's better. I did real well one September during a deer hunt on the little grey's with a hopper patern and a elk hair caddis. I am not sure of the road conditions now but 10 years ago you could get in there with a car. It was pretty washboardy though.

Mark


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I was up there with my son a couple weeks ago. The road is fine for a car and don't hesitate to drive 20+ miles up it before looking for a fishing spot. Plenty of great camp sites everywhere you look. Try attractor flies like humpies or chernobyls. Have fun!

FYI, the road was closed about 40 miles in when I was there so don't plan on driving through and connecting to cokeville or 89 unless you get reliable info that it is open.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I haven't been up there this year. It's getting so crowded, the result of fishing forums on the web, my guess.

The rattlesnakes were bad last year...and chiggers, lots of chiggers.

Have fun!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks all! As soon as all the labor day folks leave, I shall make my migration.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Thanks all! As soon as all the labor day folks leave, I shall make my migration.


It's archery elk, moose, and deer season there. Rifle deer starts Sept 10. It will start to crowd up again after Labor Day.

The Grey's has good fishing for whitefish too. Drag the bottom with a nymph. Or use a nymph on a long dropper.

Be careful of the alligator snapping turtle between milepost 6 and 11 - and please practice catch and release.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I better not wear my imitation deer suit then. I love stalking fish with that thing but don't want to take an arrow to the gut.


----------



## wildliferyan (Jul 31, 2010)

my family has been fishing up there for 48 years. it is a family reunion for a week every summer. This might be a little late. but we always fish from the start of the greys all the way to north crow. In 3 days i caught atleast 100 fish. It used to be alot better, when it was not very known. Now it gets fished alot. It is about an hour of dirt road if you enter from the smiths fork.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm back. Beautiful area. Beautiful water. I only spent one day there. Fishing was slow for me. I wanted to get them on hoppers so I flung a hopper the whole time. Picked up a bunch of 8 to 10-inchers. Pretty snake river cutts. I caught one decent fish 14 maybe pushing 15 inches. Scenery was wonderful. Fished the Little Grey's for about 1/2 hour. Caught small cutts in every hole. A Moose came wandering down river to check me out. It was good to get away for the day. Thanks again for all the advise.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

I was on the other side on Sunday. Fished La Barge creek. Drove almost up to the Grey's River Road intersection and fished several spots down to the BLM land border.
Nice country. Talked to a forest ranger who said the fishing was not as good as it used to be before the poisioning and restoration project for the Cutts. It was good enough for me.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Cutts cutts cutts cutts cutts cutts cutts. Sheesh.


----------



## wildliferyan (Jul 31, 2010)

If you caught anything on la barge you are doing good. one guy was telling me two months ago there was signs all over the river saying that it had been poisened. trying to make it more natural like the greys.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Been a few years now that the upper portion was killed. I know I actualliyfished for 2 hours- no fish before I saw a sign on tree telling me there was no fish.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Way up the Grey's maybe 35 miles, I couldn't spook a fish. I fished for a couple hours over really good water and had nothing. I caught all my fish down lower on my way out. Had I known the river is under restoration for cutts and that it was poisoned, I wouldn't have made the trip.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Not the Greys if I understand correctly but LaBarge - There are some decent fish on the upper section though not many per mile . It's a river that needs to be fished more than once. Up at Shot Hole spring- there are some really nice fish- have fun getting them.


----------

